# The most difficult book? (maybe I mean author)



## Eoghan (Aug 31, 2016)

I have tonight finished my study of 1 John. It has been a slog and I think it is his style. John infers and alludes to rather than spells things out. I much preferred Romans, 1 Corinthians or even Song of Solomon or Ecclesiastes.

It made me realise that I have yet to tackle the gospel of John distinct John is. I have yet to tackle Revelation by the way)

Q*1. Anyone else struggle with 1 John and what approach helped most? * I happened to be working on converting HD video files from the Strange Fire Conference and listened again to the way "word of faith" TV personalities (I was going to say preachers)distorted Biblical doctrines about who Jesus was and then went on to call us equal to Jesus. You can't really stray too far from Biblical Christianty without attacking/undermining the Biblical Christ. As Justin Peters said, "...they are not Christians.." It echoes John when he says the secessionists had the spirit of the antichrist. That helped a lot.

Q2. *How do you get inside the author and really comprehend his style of writing?*


----------



## timfost (Sep 1, 2016)

I've not delved into an in-depth study yet, but I've spent a lot of time with the book meditating and memorizing it.

Paul uses a linear approach and resembles the systematic approach favored by the Western mind. In contrast, John has a circular approach. Such an approach seems to lead the reader in _experiencing_ and _applying_ the instruction differently.

Off the cuff, some of the themes are:

1. Fellowship
2. Christ, our Advocate
3. Christian love
4. Sin (in relation to world, Satan, self)
5. Specifically counters Gnosticism
6. Christian victory

I'm sure the list could be expanded. The circular approach allows him to apply these principles to various areas without a lengthy logical progression of thought. Whereas Paul sets up the doctrines and then applies them, John doesn't separate doctrine and application at all.


----------



## johnny (Sep 1, 2016)

It's my favourite book in the bible and was my Mum's favorite book as well.
It's so beautifully simple and profound at the same time, I've always been drawn to it.


----------



## Eoghan (Sep 6, 2016)

timfost said:


> ... John has a circular approach.



What is a circular approach? I am currently imagining bicycles and clowns! John's approach is at a total tangent to how I (and Paul?) would think - help me out here.

Eoghan


----------

